# New baby



## Kitsune_Gem (Oct 15, 2011)

So I went to my LPS to pick up, yes live feeders, I know some of you look down on it, but my snake will not eat froze, and shes a bit handy capped. She had a hard start to life, but I will spare the details unless you ask, shes a Rosy Boa.

I saw the cutest little fox baby in with the feeder babies, well since I have a nursing mum at home for my pet mice, I decided to take her home with me and spare her from being feed.




























She got some KMR the moment I got home, and she lapped it up. Mum only has one baby and has taken her right in so I am sure she will grow up strong

She may not be a perfect fox coat, but, its as close as I will get around here.


----------



## Kitsune_Gem (Oct 15, 2011)

Mums got just the two of them, so I expect them to fatten up quite nicely over the next few days


----------



## GibblyGiblets (Oct 2, 2011)

They're very cute, I especially love the brindle, but I am partial to brindles xD

I hope they do well but I must say to be careful, escpecially if you plan on using either one for breeding, especially if you don't know the backround of the petstores mice (how inbred their lines are ect.)

I used to get babies to foster to my mommas when one of my favorite local petstores had colorful feeder mice (back when they actually bred them themselves and didn't buy from suppliers that just have PEW), most babies did fine and grew up normal

but I started noticing (particularly in a few blue mice I had fostered as babies) that a few were.."off" one male in particular didn't act "right" after about 8 weeks old, and another, a female, grew up to be particularly agressive, even with the colonys male, she ended up being a baby eater, even though i didn't know SHE was the cause, I went literally over 3 months with NO litters, because they were apparently being eaten up as soon as they were born (but again I didn't know this) until one day I noticed the agressive blue female plimping up with her own litter, hidden in the corner, eating a baby (she didn't even have the decensency to kill it first) I removed her promptly and not having the heart to kill a pregnant mouse, put her in her own space, a few days later she had babies, and killed all but two, I took her two survivors and fostered them to another mother in the main tank who had a litter, and culled the blue mother.

*breathes* her babies, both females inherited their mothers agressiveness and I never gave them the chance to become possible baby eaters.

that long, boring story over, just be careful with them, but they are very cute o3o


----------



## Daphne (Jul 8, 2012)

Aww, so tiny and sweet <3


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

K: Bless your heart for rescuing these! I especially like the little pied brindle.


----------



## Kitsune_Gem (Oct 15, 2011)

They will be nothing more than my pets, I have a few separate groups of mice, my personal pet mice, my small breeding group for my pet snakes, Id love to do frozen, but they would rather starve.

Momma hardly leaves them alone. Shes almost always on them, feeding them and cleaning them. Its rather sweet.

Oddly enough the mice form this pet store are better than your average pet-store mice. Granted they are not show quality, but they are better than the run of the mill ones. Granted this pet store is family owned and gets their mice form a better supplier than say corporate owned ones.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

I think it's a really neat idea, if the option was available to me I would probably give it a try. Idk how I'd feel about quarantining and whatnot though, but I suppose if I it was just to one of my feeder females isolated from the others, it wouldn't worry me as much.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

When I stop by the Humane Society I always check for mousies needing adoption, and if they have any does, I always take them, and they have bucks I may take one if I have a spare tank, or two if they are brothers/buddies. I often pick up mousies at my local pet store who have been returned. I don't stop there all that often, though.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

^^^
How does that work out? I've thought about it, but I've always thought they would stigmatize against me for being a breeder. The ones you adopt, are they pet's only?


----------



## Kitsune_Gem (Oct 15, 2011)

Frizzle said:


> I think it's a really neat idea, if the option was available to me I would probably give it a try. Idk how I'd feel about quarantining and whatnot though, but I suppose if I it was just to one of my feeder females isolated from the others, it wouldn't worry me as much.


The mom they are with is isolated with them for quarantine. Shes already gone threw it, and shes one of my feeder moms, so she has no more babies but is nursing, so shes the perfect replacement mother. 
My local pet shop gets the most amazing mice in as feeders.. Ive seen long hairs, brindles, pi-balls, foxes, ect ect in the feeder cage.

Sometimes they get all albinos, like this week, and sometimes they get nice ones in. My favorite mouse, Momma mouse, was a fox that came from their feeder hoppers. I took her home and had her for nearly 1.5 years before she had a seizure and had to be put down.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

^^^
So jealous! The only thing near by is the Petco. Guess I can't complain since that's where I got the bandeds.


----------



## Kitsune_Gem (Oct 15, 2011)

The little fox has her left eye starting to open and the piball brindle has her left eye opening. I am still taking them out and giving them KMR several times a day.. They need all the help they can get. I am not sure how much milk momma is still producing, her last litter was just on their last day of weening when I got these two. I am worried they are not getting enough food. I wish I had some mice who just had a litter or knew someone who did..


----------



## Kitsune_Gem (Oct 15, 2011)

ARGG I wish I would have trusted my gut on the feeling that the mom was dried up. Turns out she was and I lost the little brindle this after noon. I was able to find a mom that was nursing from a pet store that breeds their own feeders. They sold her to me, and put her babies with other moms.

I know its not the best idea. But none of my females are nursing, and I do not want to lose this little fox baby.

They will both be in quarantine till I am sure they are healthy, vet check when the baby is old enough.

Shes doing good now, she has both her eyes open and is nursing from mom. Moms made a nice nest out of the bedding and paper towels.

When I was driving home with her, she chewed out of the paper bag she was in and was roaming my purse. Silly thing.


----------



## Kitsune_Gem (Oct 15, 2011)

Someone had fun in my purse on the way home : )


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

OMG! :lol: I guess I shouldn't be surprised at the mousie in the purse; I once 'rescued' a mousie from a feeder bin from a store I was unhappy with that had an employee who handled mousies by the tip of the tail. It freaked me out, and when I complained to the owner she made it quite clear that she didn't care. :evil:

So, the next time I went, I saw a little BEW...it was a feeder bin...I am no angel; I'd be the first to admit to that. It makes me so mad to see animals being mistreated, I just lost control of myself. I don't regret it one bit!!! 

The last time I looked in on the meeces in that store they had mites: Bad owner!! BAD BAD owner!! She's retired now, which is for the best, all around. And the store no longer has any live animals, much to my relief. :|


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

I have had a similar experience. Someone adopted one of my mice and I put him on a container with some air-holes and he chewed the air-holes bigger an escaped.. I had been into town with a friend of mine the day before and for some reason, we brought a dress up cop hat which was still in my car. I ended up delivering this mouse to his new owners in a fake police hat. Haha.


----------



## Kitsune_Gem (Oct 15, 2011)

*Head desk*

I think I am doomed never to have a female fox again..

Even though the mom was letting her nurse, I think she was to weak from going with out milk for 24 hours, even with the supplemental feedings.

Perhaps when Wednesday comes around I will be able to find a fox in the feeder bin..


----------

